# Astrid and Deadly Nadder from "How to train Your Dragon"



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

Upholstery foam...? Anyone have experience making shapes with it?


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't have any advice, since that's not really my area of expertise (not that I have one). I just wanted to say that your daughter is awesome for wanting that costume


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Haven't really used upholstery foam for any of my projects in the past but have always been tempted. Did a little search on the web and found that a bunch of people swear by the following book. Maybe you can find it at the library or pick it up cheap at amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Foam-Book-Building-Polyfoam-Puppets/dp/0967857503#_


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool Beans! Haven't heard of it. Even joined several puppet sites, trying to get help...


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad to help. I also found the following picture when trying to brainstorm a bit.


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, just added it to my growing folder... (Aaaarrrgh! So many ideas, so few brains...)


----------

